# Feeling feverish but no fever?



## runawayface

So for the last few days, I've been feeling really feverish. My forehead feels warm, my head has that foggy feeling that typically comes with a fever, and I just all in all feel like I do whenever I have a fever. The weird thing is, I've taken my temperature multiple times over the last few days and it's perfectly fine! I feel like I should have a fever of 102° but my temperature is normal. Has anybody else felt anything like this?


----------



## Krissykat1006

Hot flashes maybe? I've been having that off and on the last 3 days. I will just feel hot and flushed from my neck up...its almost uncomfortable how hot I feel but like you said I take a temp and its normal lol!


----------



## Skywalker

runawayface said:


> So for the last few days, I've been feeling really feverish. My forehead feels warm, my head has that foggy feeling that typically comes with a fever, and I just all in all feel like I do whenever I have a fever. The weird thing is, I've taken my temperature multiple times over the last few days and it's perfectly fine! I feel like I should have a fever of 102° but my temperature is normal. Has anybody else felt anything like this?

I started having hot flashes last week and not to scare you but it was always in my head/face like you and they got worse this week. Like you I swore I had a fever, even took my temperature, normal, 98.8. They can be intense though, can't they? I don't want to scare you but mine started getting worse this week and were accompanied by other symptoms like vertigo/dizzness and vomiting. I also was not being as careful to make sure I ate every single meal on time in my 10th week because my general nausea and energy level got better so sometimes I'd forget, but I think that contributed to the hot flashes and eventually vomiting. So just make sure you remain consistent with eating and you don't skip meals, and keep snacking! Keep crackers, chips, whatever you can on hand.
Also another tip, if you started feeling a hot flash, take it as a cue and go lay down. Don't try to work through it. I started to discover what happens if you do that, the hot flash stays for a few minutes and lasts until you vomit lol, so just take it as a warning and take it easy when they happen. I also got really dizzy because I kept trying to work through it, so don't be stubborn like I was lol. Rest, eat consistently, drink consistently, and it gets better. Also, layers. Very helpful.


----------



## Krissykat1006

Skywalker said:


> runawayface said:
> 
> 
> So for the last few days, I've been feeling really feverish. My forehead feels warm, my head has that foggy feeling that typically comes with a fever, and I just all in all feel like I do whenever I have a fever. The weird thing is, I've taken my temperature multiple times over the last few days and it's perfectly fine! I feel like I should have a fever of 102° but my temperature is normal. Has anybody else felt anything like this?
> 
> I started having hot flashes last week and not to scare you but it was always in my head/face. But like you I swore I had a fever, even took my temperature, normal, 98.8. They can be intense though, can't they? I don't want to scare you but mine started getting worse this week and were accompanied by other symptoms like vertigo/dizzness and vomiting. I also was not being as careful to make sure I ate every single meal on time in my 10th week because my general nausea and energy level got better so sometimes I'd forget, but I think that contributed to the hot flashes and eventually vomiting. So just make sure you remain consistent with eating and you don't skip meals, and keep snacking! Keep crackers, chips, whatever you can on hand.Click to expand...

Good advice :) Thanks :hugs:


----------



## yeahuloveme

there are also loads of bugs around, Friday I went home at lunch, when my OH got in I was crying saying I felt awful, that I have never felt so ill in my life, I was hot clammy, head pounding, but temp said I was fine. has taken me all weekend to start to feel better, thankfully I am feeling far better today... Monday Morning for work :growlmad: good bye weekend.


----------

